# Nice to meet you



## Guest (May 15, 2008)

As a fellow Verticalscope brother I wanted to stop in and say hi. I see you are fairly new around here just like we are so here is a little blurb about things.

click


----------



## Guest (May 17, 2008)

I am the only one that does not get this post?


----------

